# Odd 7800 Shifter behavior...



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

Previous shifting was smooth and quiet, but into my ride tonight rear shifting into low gears would make an audible click, almost a thud. Shifting into high gears was as before. Tried front shifting back and forth into big small ring to see if pattern followed. As I went into the big ring shifting would make a relatively pronounced click as well.

Inspected all cables and looked good, shifters nor mechanicals were hit or droped upon. Really wierd as it happened just out of the blue in the middle of a ride. It does feel like it is coming from the shifter area.

Cables were installed late 2008. Perhaps cables/housing need replacement? Bike is pretty well maintained so no moisture or dirt hangs around for too long.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Did you check for cable fray where the cables terminate at the cable stop in the shifter? You will need to shift into the smallest gear, introduce slack into the shifter cable, engage the brake and push the shifter cable out a tad. In my experience with Shimano STI, the shift cable will start to fray after about 5000 miles of use. This leads to poor shifts and odd behavior. I generally replace every 5000 miles and check at the first sign of trouble. I do keep going back to the Dura Ace SP41 cable/housing sets because they're not too expensive and shift really well (for the first 5000 miles).


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I ended up inspecting the shifter end of the cable and all looked good. Even gave it a few shots of some lube.

Went for a ride Friday morning and although shifting seemed better it sounded like a duck in the lower gear range. I took it into my local bike shop to the mechanic who originally built the bike up for me and he too heard it. What solved it was giving a few shots of lube to the BB cable guide. Never thought to check that, but it being a steel bike perhaps the eventual rubbing on the steel can cause a little resistence.

Live and learn ;p

Thanks


----------

